# Pics of Dixe (the dapple grey)



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok here are the two pictures I found. They are not great pictures but I can not find the good ones. But here she is. The picture of her face is the one that I took right befoer I bought her. She looks much better now. Her mane is cut. Hopefully you can see her dappling int he other one. I wll post pics of my colt in a minute.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

awww, she is a sweetie


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I love her color!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, she is so gorgeous.


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

omg I loveeee her coloring... the grey with the dark mane!!!


----------



## chardonnay (Jan 20, 2007)

arrhhh bless he is a sweetie!


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

She is really sweet! She is green broke and going to be learning to jump. She is only 13.2 hh so not too far to fall - hee hee. :lol: 

I will actually be selling her  (not immediately) but eventually. I want to sell her and buy something for my 7 year old son. We got rid of his buckskin and now he is dying for another. 3 horses is too many for me (right now), one will have to go  and it will not me my colt (Mac)....

Samantha


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

She's very pretty xD love her colouring.


----------

